# Fswp 2013



## ebshib (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi guys,

if there is anyone applying for FSWP visa 2013, please join this thread. Lets discuss our concerns and ideas here


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi,
Which job are you applying?
Have you done credentials assessment?

Mike


----------



## ebshib (Feb 21, 2013)

Mike_raj said:


> Hi,
> Which job are you applying?
> Have you done credentials assessment?
> 
> Mike


i am applying for NOC 2147. i have given for the credential assessment and its with WES. i am expecting to receive it by 10th.what about you?


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm applying for 2263. Have also submitted to WES, waiting for result.


----------



## ebshib (Feb 21, 2013)

Mike_raj said:


> I'm applying for 2263. Have also submitted to WES, waiting for result.


Have you made arrangements for proof of funds?? Also, what about police clearance and medicals?


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

ebshib said:


> Have you made arrangements for proof of funds?? Also, what about police clearance and medicals?


How are you going to show proof of funds? Can we just show bank statement?
I think police clearance and medicals we can do later when they request for it.


----------



## ebshib (Feb 21, 2013)

Mike_raj said:


> How are you going to show proof of funds? Can we just show bank statement?
> I think police clearance and medicals we can do later when they request for it.


for proof of funds i have taken a statement as well as a Bankers certificate.


----------



## sanaqvi (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi,

Sorry for my ignorance, how much do i need to show in my bank account.

Thanks


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

sanaqvi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry for my ignorance, how much do i need to show in my bank account.
> 
> Thanks


Google "FSW settlement funds". First result will give you the updated requirement chart.


----------



## ebshib (Feb 21, 2013)

thinkering said:


> Google "FSW settlement funds". First result will give you the updated requirement chart.


how to make payment towards Visa processing charges.. ??providing the credit card details is enough right??


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

ebshib said:


> how to make payment towards Visa processing charges.. ??providing the credit card details is enough right??


Payment method options vary by application type and visa office. Check the guide in your application package, it should clarify there.

Sometimes credit card works, while other times a bank draft may be required, or cheque, etc. Note that if a credit card payment bounces, the application may be rejected and sent back, which is very unfortunate if there is an application cap or age related deadline.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

Do we need to send our original result for IELTS ?


----------



## ebshib (Feb 21, 2013)

Mike_raj said:


> Do we need to send our original result for IELTS ?


Yes, original has to be sent across.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

ebshib said:


> Yes, original has to be sent across.


I'm only given one copy of the IELTS result, so if I send it to Canada, then I
won't have the original copy anymore. Must I send it with all the other documents or I can request my testing centre IDP to send it directly to Canada?


----------



## ebshib (Feb 21, 2013)

Mike_raj said:


> I'm only given one copy of the IELTS result, so if I send it to Canada, then I
> won't have the original copy anymore. Must I send it with all the other documents or I can request my testing centre IDP to send it directly to Canada?


If you have the original with you and your primary intention for giving ielts was Canadian immigration, then go ahead and send the original along with your application. Further more I don't think Idp provides one more copy.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*Work Experience Letters From Past Employers*

If I'm not able to get the work experience letters from some of my past employers, can I submit documents like my CPF(Central Provident Fund) statements which will show my past employers CPF contribution (this is required in Singapore as a government requirement) for me. The statement will have the company name and the months of contribution. But the statements do not include my job title and my duties.


----------



## rajeeve6600 (Oct 10, 2012)

Mike_raj said:


> If I'm not able to get the work experience letters from some of my past employers, can I submit documents like my CPF(Central Provident Fund) statements which will show my past employers CPF contribution (this is required in Singapore as a government requirement) for me. The statement will have the company name and the months of contribution. But the statements do not include my job title and my duties.


According to the new regulations from the Canadian Embassy, the reference letter should have the following :


Letters must be:

· written on company letterhead ,

· signed by the responsible officer/supervisor

· show the company’s full address, telephone and fax number, e-mail and web site address,

· Stamped with the company’s official seal (if applicable).

Letters must include all of the following information:

Ø The specific period of your employment with the company

Ø The positions you have held during the period of employment and the time spent in each position

Ø Full details of your main responsibilities and duties in each position

Ø Your total annual salary plus benefits

Ø The number of hours worked per week

Ø A business card of the person signing (If available)



Please note: 1) None of the companies can deny you a reference letter.
In some Indian companies, this is also know as skillset letter...Please contact your HR and then come to a conclusion that they wont issue this.

2)Australian mode of proof(Reference letter by supervisor in stamped paper) will NOT work for Canada.

Hope this help...


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

rajeeve6600 said:


> Please note: 1) None of the companies can deny you a reference letter.


For what reason... is there a law that states companies must issue reference letters and how is this enforced?

If there is, those rules would vary from country to country, I imagine.


----------



## rajeeve6600 (Oct 10, 2012)

thinkering said:


> For what reason... is there a law that states companies must issue reference letters and how is this enforced?
> 
> If there is, those rules would vary from country to country, I imagine.


Hello There, Iam trying to help someone who needs some information.
Iam not a lawyer to know about the rules and regulations.
Iam an Indian and i dont mind helping people as much i could rather than questioning them....
If you imagine something, let it be with you, coz...imagination is way apart from the reality.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks for the info, guys.

Still having difficulty in getting experience letter from some of my past employers.
Hoping to find some solution soon.


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

rajeeve6600 said:


> Hello There, Iam trying to help someone who needs some information.
> Iam not a lawyer to know about the rules and regulations.
> Iam an Indian and i dont mind helping people as much i could rather than questioning them....
> If you imagine something, let it be with you, coz...imagination is way apart from the reality.


Thank you Rajeeve6600, I appreciate your feedback. 
I think the discussion forums are a great place for dialogue, and collectively as a whole is a very strong means of providing support to people in search of answers. Questioning information that is not referenced to an authoritative source is a healthy part of the information delivery process, especially when real life action might result from comments made on this site.

I make errors on a regular basis, and hope that visitors question all information I contribute, especially in case something I say doesn't sound realistic or accurate. 

Frankly, too many people apply for immigration when they don't qualify and experience disappointing results because they failed to ask sufficient questions before starting the process or receive wrong information. In this case, if the poster is not able to secure adequate proof he has work experience in the required NOC from his previous employer, his application may be denied and he may lose several thousand dollars. This alone is sufficient reason for me to ask questions when the poster is told his previous employer is obligated to provide a reference letter in the absence of any other information that would back up this claim. 

Feel free to ignore my questions if you find them bothersome, they are only meant to assist visitors in their quest for accurate and reliable information. And, feel free to question my posts to catch any mistakes for the benefit of everyone else here.

Thank you for your contributions.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*CIC Email Address*

Hi,

Does anyone know the email address for CIC ?
I have a query about FSW application and want to send an email to them.


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

Each visa office has their own email address which is located on the visa office website.

The cap may be reached before you have a reply, unless you have a case specific inquiry.


----------



## ebshib (Feb 21, 2013)

thinkering said:


> Each visa office has their own email address which is located on the visa office website.
> 
> The cap may be reached before you have a reply, unless you have a case specific inquiry.


Is there any update from CIC regarding the cap? Are we shooting in the dark?


----------



## sanaqvi (Jan 3, 2013)

ebshib said:


> Is there any update from CIC regarding the cap? Are we shooting in the dark?


Exactly what I'm thinking, nothing on website. Has anybody applied for credential assessment at WES, how much time do they take?


----------



## ebshib (Feb 21, 2013)

sanaqvi said:


> Exactly what I'm thinking, nothing on website. Has anybody applied for credential assessment at WES, how much time do they take?


I got it assessed from WES. I converted it into 3 day rush service once they received my documents. It took 11 days including the courier travel time.


----------



## sanaqvi (Jan 3, 2013)

ebshib said:


> I got it assessed from WES. I converted it into 3 day rush service once they received my documents. It took 11 days including the courier travel time.


That's good, and have you submit your application? BTW which country you are from?


----------



## ebshib (Feb 21, 2013)

sanaqvi said:


> That's good, and have you submit your application? BTW which country you are from?


My application is supposed to reach Canada tomorrow. Well, I am from India.


----------



## Expat74 (Aug 26, 2012)

ebshib said:


> My application is supposed to reach Canada tomorrow. Well, I am from India.


for which code did you apply for? and were you able to get the experience letters i.e. relieving letters on company letter head? My company is not willing to give it in letter head


----------



## ebshib (Feb 21, 2013)

Expat74 said:


> for which code did you apply for? and were you able to get the experience letters i.e. relieving letters on company letter head? My company is not willing to give it in letter head


I have applied for 2147 and well I managed to get the reference letters in the required format.


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

I have a question. My company provided reference letter letterhead mentions everything except the work hours. But they do mention Full time employment. Do I need to get separate letters for this? Also do they count the experience before the award of the degree? I have worked in a structural consultancy firm after my final year exams and continued the work for a month after the award of the degree.


----------



## ebshib (Feb 21, 2013)

alihasan said:


> I have a question. My company provided reference letter letterhead mentions everything except the work hours. But they do mention Full time employment. Do I need to get separate letters for this? Also do they count the experience before the award of the degree? I have worked in a structural consultancy firm after my final year exams and continued the work for a month after the award of the degree.


Letters must be:
•
written on company letterhead,
•
signed by the responsible officer/supervisor,
•
show the company's full address, telephone and fax numbers, e-mail and website addresses,
•
stamped with the company's official seal (if applicable).
Letters must include all of the following information:
•
the specific period of your employment with the company,
•
the positions you have held during the period of employment and the time you spent in each position,
•
your main responsibilities and duties in each position,
•
your total annual salary plus benefits in each position, and
•
*the number of hours worked per week in each position. *


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

alihasan said:


> Also do they count the experience before the award of the degree?.


Depends on if the work was part of your educational program or if it was separate. Some work experience can be classified as educational experience instead of work experience.

Work experience does not necessarily have to happen after your latest edu. credential.


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

thinkering said:


> Depends on if the work was part of your educational program or if it was separate. Some work experience can be classified as educational experience instead of work experience.
> 
> Work experience does not necessarily have to happen after your latest edu. credential.


It wasn't. I joined the firm after I was done with the exams. A lot my friends also joined similar positions in different organisations. Many thanks for the reply.


----------



## s.anandkumarr (May 13, 2013)

*Looking for support*

Hi friends,

Myself Anand, from India. I'm just getting started with ground works for the Canada Migration. Since I'm new to this, I would like to know the possibilities and things I have to do. 

About me (Principal Applicant): 33 yrs old, married and got a kid of 3 yrs. I have done my Bachelors in Commerce & Visual Communication (as dual degree), and my PGDBA in Operations. FYI, I have done both in distance education. But I have all the docs related to this. 

My work experience is in IT almost for 8 years in the Business Analyst area. I have all the related docs like offer, payslips, reference letters. I have no Canadian experience, nor overseas experience. 

I do know little programming, and web development. Can I apply under the 2174 category? 

1. I'm yet to write IELTS, which I will be doing it next. 
2. Do you think I'm eligible as per the above situations? 
3. Since I don't have education related to my job, will it be an issue? 
4. Is the education assessment is the first step in the process? 
5. I heard that applying to ON state might get rejected, since its already populated. In such case, which state is preferred? 

Thanks friends.


----------



## monavy (Jun 19, 2012)

I have similar question.

Graduated in Commerce
Working in It (Networks / Telecom) 9+ years.
IELTS appreared.

How do I go about this?
I am interested in 2147.

Regards


----------



## ebshib (Feb 21, 2013)

monavy said:


> I have similar question.
> 
> Graduated in Commerce
> Working in It (Networks / Telecom) 9+ years.
> ...


The website says,

Employment requirements

Computer engineers require a bachelor's degree in computer engineering, electrical or electronics engineering, engineering physics or computer science.
A master's or doctoral degree in a related engineering discipline may be required.

Seniors,
Please throw light on this


----------



## engrijlal (May 21, 2013)

I want to apply for FSW 2013. I have calculated my points which makes me easily eligible.

I want to know about the NOC requirement. What we have to do for it? Is this any kind of certification and verification require from the Canadian Authorities.

I have masters degree in Petroleum Engineering with Bacholer of Mechanical Engineering. I have 4 year work experience as well. I want to apply in the following category.

2145 Petroleum engineers 
2132 Mechanical engineers

What is WES? What I have to do for this WES?


----------



## ebshib (Feb 21, 2013)

engrijlal said:


> I want to apply for FSW 2013. I have calculated my points which makes me easily eligible.
> 
> I want to know about the NOC requirement. What we have to do for it? Is this any kind of certification and verification require from the Canadian Authorities.
> 
> ...


If your experience matches with the NOC code, you can apply using that code. You also need to assess your educational qualifications from WES. It is an officially assigned body by CIC to assess your education. You will get further details on CIC website how to go about the process


----------



## engrijlal (May 21, 2013)

ebshib said:


> If your experience matches with the NOC code, you can apply using that code. You also need to assess your educational qualifications from WES. It is an officially assigned body by CIC to assess your education. You will get further details on CIC website how to go about the process


Thanks Buddy I have checked with WES My Masters degree is equal to Canadian Degree...

Now I have only one question... I will apply by using code for petroleum or Mechanical engineer... We have to write only NOC code.. Or we need any verification like WES for NOC and Experience?


----------



## ebshib (Feb 21, 2013)

engrijlal said:


> Thanks Buddy I have checked with WES My Masters degree is equal to Canadian Degree...
> 
> Now I have only one question... I will apply by using code for petroleum or Mechanical engineer... We have to write only NOC code.. Or we need any verification like WES for NOC and Experience?


Have u done your education credential assessment (ECA) from WES?? You need to submit the original copy of your ECA along with your completed application. For experience, you need to submit reference letters most importantly. Also, contract letters, payslips and other relevant documents.


----------



## engrijlal (May 21, 2013)

ebshib said:


> Have u done your education credential assessment (ECA) from WES?? You need to submit the original copy of your ECA along with your completed application. For experience, you need to submit reference letters most importantly. Also, contract letters, payslips and other relevant documents.



Right now I have done online WES Website It is fine. I will get the original copy. I have payslips reference letter and my job contract letter.

So NOC code is only to select category and verify job description? It do not need any verification like WES ?


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

engrijlal said:


> Right now I have done online WES Website It is fine. I will get the original copy. I have payslips reference letter and my job contract letter.
> 
> So NOC code is only to select category and verify job description? It do not need any verification like WES ?


Brother getting WES assessment isn't very easy as per my experience. If you get it done, please let me know as I am stuck with the HEC at the moment.


----------



## engrijlal (May 21, 2013)

alihasan said:


> Brother getting WES assessment isn't very easy as per my experience. If you get it done, please let me know as I am stuck with the HEC at the moment.


Right now I have done on WES Website.. I put my University detail and showed me the result which is equal to Canadian Standard.

Do we have to certified our degrees with HEC? Well if yes I had already done this with HEC and Foreign Affairs in 2010


----------



## engrijlal (May 21, 2013)

Any one can post the link where we can check how many application has been submitted in different categories? I category is 2132 Mechanical Engineer and 2145 Petroleum Engineer


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

engrijlal said:


> Right now I have done on WES Website.. I put my University detail and showed me the result which is equal to Canadian Standard.
> 
> Do we have to certified our degrees with HEC? Well if yes I had already done this with HEC and Foreign Affairs in 2010


I did that around 29 Apr and paid the fee on 2nd May and I'm not done with the education assessment yet. Yes there is a big hassle and my original degree is already attested by the HEC in 2011 when I came to the Emirates. You can check the required documents for the education assessment on WES website, it describes everything in details. I am on phone so can't post a link at the moment


----------



## ebshib (Feb 21, 2013)

engrijlal said:


> Any one can post the link where we can check how many application has been submitted in different categories? I category is 2132 Mechanical Engineer and 2145 Petroleum Engineer


Only CIC knows about it at the moment. We are all shooting in the dark at present.


----------



## haqureshi (Apr 12, 2012)

hi everyone I have few questions if anyone can answer.

1. I had done IELTS Academic and it is still valid. Does CIC accept IELTS Academic or do i have to take IELTS General?
2. what are the fees for WES and CIC application?
3. what is the processing time in CIC application? 

thanks


----------



## sanaqvi (Jan 3, 2013)

alihasan said:


> Brother getting WES assessment isn't very easy as per my experience. If you get it done, please let me know as I am stuck with the HEC at the moment.


Hassan I verified it from HEC and got my credential assessed from WES. Can I help you in any way?


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

sanaqvi said:


> Hassan I verified it from HEC and got my credential assessed from WES. Can I help you in any way?


How many days does it take for HEC to verify the documents? Mine reached fedex Islamabad on 13 April. And still I haven't received them back.


----------



## sanaqvi (Jan 3, 2013)

alihasan said:


> How many days does it take for HEC to verify the documents? Mine reached fedex Islamabad on 13 April. And still I haven't received them back.


You should have gone for counter service. My brother did the same for me and got copies verified and sealed the next day.


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

sanaqvi said:


> You should have gone for counter service. My brother did the same for me and got copies verified and sealed the next day.


I can't as I live in Abu Dhabi and can't get an off from work (awful boss). I guess I'm stuck.


----------



## justujoo (Nov 4, 2012)

sanaqvi said:


> Hassan I verified it from HEC and got my credential assessed from WES. Can I help you in any way?


Hello... 
I did my BS in Computer Science from PIMSAT. (Preston Institute of Management, Science and Technology) 
And it's not in the list of WES for Pakistani Universities Now I need to know should I apply for assessment or its useless to apply. 
Thanks.


----------



## preetylady (May 23, 2013)

How much do we need to score in IELTS compulsorily to apply for FSW programme


----------



## ebshib (Feb 21, 2013)

preetylady said:


> How much do we need to score in IELTS compulsorily to apply for FSW programme


6 individually in all modules


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

justujoo said:


> Hello...
> I did my BS in Computer Science from PIMSAT. (Preston Institute of Management, Science and Technology)
> And it's not in the list of WES for Pakistani Universities Now I need to know should I apply for assessment or its useless to apply.
> Thanks.


I think it is useless to apply. But you can check out other options. Such as CES.


----------



## sanaqvi (Jan 3, 2013)

How many points I will get for age with 38 years and 1month.


----------



## preetylady (May 23, 2013)

ebshib said:


> 6 individually in all modules


Thank you...I am giving the exam on 8th of June.......


----------



## ebshib (Feb 21, 2013)

preetylady said:


> Thank you...I am giving the exam on 8th of June.......


All the Best. Hope you are simultaneously processing your ECA with WES.


----------



## ebshib (Feb 21, 2013)

sanaqvi said:


> How many points I will get for age with 38 years and 1month.


its 9 points!!


----------



## sanaqvi (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks EBshib, 

Please also advise points for 4year graduation degree and IELTS Listening: 8, Reading 7, Writing 6 and Speaking 8.

Thanks


----------



## justujoo (Nov 4, 2012)

alihasan said:


> I think it is useless to apply. But you can check out other options. Such as CES.


What is CES, Can you please guide me a little more.


----------



## ebshib (Feb 21, 2013)

sanaqvi said:


> Thanks EBshib,
> 
> Please also advise points for 4year graduation degree and IELTS Listening: 8, Reading 7, Writing 6 and Speaking 8.
> 
> Thanks


Please check this link. It will answer all your queries.

Guide 7000 - Application for Permanent Residence: Federal Skilled Worker Class


----------



## rizviali110 (May 26, 2013)

sanaqvi said:


> Hassan I verified it from HEC and got my credential assessed from WES. Can I help you in any way?


Can you please help me?
i have attested my documents from HEC last year Degree/Transcript/Provisional Certificate , now what should i do for WES verification as i live in karachi and HEC is in ISL should i resend my documents through OCS again ? so confused


----------



## sanaqvi (Jan 3, 2013)

rizviali110 said:


> Can you please help me?
> i have attested my documents from HEC last year Degree/Transcript/Provisional Certificate , now what should i do for WES verification as i live in karachi and HEC is in ISL should i resend my documents through OCS again ? so confused


It will take around 2 months and you need it quickly. You will have to go there or you can ask any blood relative.


----------



## rizviali110 (May 26, 2013)

sanaqvi said:


> It will take around 2 months and you need it quickly. You will have to go there or you can ask any blood relative.



and what is the procedure do i need to fill any form before going isl? what are the necessary documents should i take along


----------



## sanaqvi (Jan 3, 2013)

rizviali110 said:


> and what is the procedure do i need to fill any form before going isl? what are the necessary documents should i take along


You can book an online appointment where all the necessary documents are mentioned.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*FSWP Application*

I just realised that I forgot to submit one of the forms in my application.
I posted my application today. Do you think I can send the missing form tomorrow?
Will it affect my application?

The form that I forgot to send is the Additional Family Information.
This form must be filled up by both the applicant and the wife.
So we have to send two sets of the Additional Family Information forms, am I right?

And one more question, I'm the primary applicant. So how does my wife fill up the form. For her, the applicant will still be me, is that right. Spouse will be her. And for father and mother will be her parents, am I right?

Please advise.

Thank you.


----------



## sanaqvi (Jan 3, 2013)

I have adopted my niece after the death of my brother. As per stated requirement I need to submit legal documents from court, but in Pakistan there is no such rule regarding adoption and courts do.not issue any legal documents. Any advice / suggestions? Thanks


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

Just wondering whether with the limit of 300 per occupation, is FSWP it worth applying for IT professionals. I mean limit of 300 for IT people across the world..expect it to be fulfilled in a few hours as soon as the applications with assessment completed start reaching them.


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

I have a question and I will be obliged if any of you seniors can guide me.

Here is my case, I have been living in the UAE from Feb 2011. My first arrival was on a visit visa then I changed it to employment in March 2011. Then I shifted back to the visit visa on May 2011 and remained so until September 2011. Then I went back to Pakistan and spent the whole October there. Back to UAE in November 2011 on a vist visa. Again employment visa from another company starting from November 2011 and remained on it until November 2012. Visit visa to UAE from there on until Feb 2013. Another month visit to Pakistan in March. Back in April 2013 on a visit visa and now on an employment visa starting from May 2013. 

Sorry for so many confusing and probably irrelevant dates but I am confused as to if I have to provide it all in my application for Immigration in Generic Application Form for Canada [IMM 0008]? And what should be the date on my residence in UAE? The date of the latest visa or date of the first visit visa?

I am applying as a FSW.


----------



## ishida (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi,

First of all sorry barging in and asking. I completed my MSc in Mechanical and Manufacturing Engineering from UK and Bachelors in Mechanical Engineering from India. I am planning to apply under NOC 2132 Mechanical Engineers. My question is which degree should I get assessed by WES or ICAS for Federal Skilled Worker Route?. Awaiting your answers 

Thank you


----------



## nikhiljuneja (Jan 15, 2013)

Ishida you need to get both degrees assessed by WES/ICAS...


----------



## ishida (Jun 5, 2013)

nikhiljuneja said:


> Ishida you need to get both degrees assessed by WES/ICAS...


Thank you. I was told by one of the agents that i need to assess only my highest degree obtained.


----------



## amar31282 (May 13, 2013)

*courier service*

Hi Guys,

I filed my application on 11th and it reached on 17th. Anyone else has advise on better courier services to CIC.


----------



## amar31282 (May 13, 2013)

ishida said:


> Thank you. I was told by one of the agents that i need to assess only my highest degree obtained.


It is mainly the highest degree we need to access


----------



## amar31282 (May 13, 2013)

sanaqvi said:


> Thanks EBshib,
> 
> Please also advise points for 4year graduation degree and IELTS Listening: 8, Reading 7, Writing 6 and Speaking 8.
> 
> Thanks


Well education gives you 22 and IELTS will give you: 6+6+4+6=22


----------



## amar31282 (May 13, 2013)

preetylady said:


> How much do we need to score in IELTS compulsorily to apply for FSW programme


6 each


----------



## amar31282 (May 13, 2013)

*Join the forum and get listed*

Hi Guys,

Please join the talk at :FSW 2013 Applicants Timeline- Lets Network Here. and be a part of the excel sheet to increase the possibility of being tracked and help us to guess on the available caps and filled caps, before CIC presents it


----------



## preetylady (May 23, 2013)

This is a gr8 idea.....I will update once I apply. I am waiting for my IELTS result which is due this weekend.


----------



## nikhiljuneja (Jan 15, 2013)

Finally link updated by CIC :
Applications we will accept – Federal skilled workers


----------



## potentialimmigrant (Jun 28, 2013)

*Letters of reference from all employers or copies of work contract for duties*



thinkering said:


> Thank you Rajeeve6600, I appreciate your feedback.
> I think the discussion forums are a great place for dialogue, and collectively as a whole is a very strong means of providing support to people in search of answers. Questioning information that is not referenced to an authoritative source is a healthy part of the information delivery process, especially when real life action might result from comments made on this site.
> 
> I make errors on a regular basis, and hope that visitors question all information I contribute, especially in case something I say doesn't sound realistic or accurate.
> ...


I'm in a similar situation and hope by now you'd have got an answer with which you can help me & others as well. I did receive experience letters from my previous employers when I left them. However, these letters do not provide all of the information required by FSWP, especially the responsibilities and duties, instead they just provide the title for which they hired me. Since I was a contractor and not a regular employee, the only references I've in addition to those "typical experience letters" are the "Work Contracts". I wonder if these would be enough with FSWP application to demonstrate my work experience in specific NOC title? I'm not sure if I can get the reference letters from all of the previous employers in "Specific" format, especially when most of the ex-colleagues also have left those companies.... Please share your experience, how you managed to solve the issue. 
You're absolutely right, its good to know the minute details beforehand and before investing big amount of money & effort...


----------



## shehpar (Apr 21, 2013)

sanaqvi said:


> I have adopted my niece after the death of my brother. As per stated requirement I need to submit legal documents from court, but in Pakistan there is no such rule regarding adoption and courts do.not issue any legal documents. Any advice / suggestions? Thanks


The BAD news is that Canada is no longer accepting adoption cases.

Notice – Adoptions from Pakistan


----------



## shehpar (Apr 21, 2013)

The BAD news is that Canada is no longer accepting adoption cases.

Notice – Adoptions from Pakistan


----------



## jenny301 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi

Could anyone help as to if Canada recognise NVQs? 

My husband is a Care Manager and his job role has all the duties of an Occupational therapist within the learning disability and mental health, however he di not go to university but has an NVQ level 5 Which over here I believe is equivalent to a degree


----------



## Tan2Aus (Nov 10, 2012)

ebshib said:


> I got it assessed from WES. I converted it into 3 day rush service once they received my documents. It took 11 days including the courier travel time.


Hi ebhib,

I would like to apply for Educational Credential Assesment.

I studied in 2 states in india and i won't be able to get the transcript from the colleges as i left 6 years. Also i cannot get it attested from the college staff. 

I have all the original documents.

Is there way to get around this problem so that WES can accept my documents. ?

What is the current cap available for software Engineer?


----------



## Tan2Aus (Nov 10, 2012)

ebshib said:


> I got it assessed from WES. I converted it into 3 day rush service once they received my documents. It took 11 days including the courier travel time.


Hi ebshib,

I would like to apply for Educational Credential Assesment.

I studied in 2 states in india and i won't be able to get the transcript from the colleges as i left 6 years. Also i cannot get it attested from the college staff. 

I have all the original documents.

Is there way to get around this problem so that WES can accept my documents. ?

What is the current cap available for software Engineer?


----------



## ajikp (Jun 17, 2013)

Hello,

In my experience letter from India, we dont have the Roles and responsibilities. Do we really need that? Because Indian IT companies experience letters does not show what was your responsibilites through out your career in that company . So just the experience letter with date,Role,Company letter pad,Signatures, Employee ID will be accepted? Also the company was acquired by a different company and the new HR team is not responding.

Can you please advice what is the best option?


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

ishida said:


> Hi,
> 
> First of all sorry barging in and asking. I completed my MSc in Mechanical and Manufacturing Engineering from UK and Bachelors in Mechanical Engineering from India. I am planning to apply under NOC 2132 Mechanical Engineers. My question is which degree should I get assessed by WES or ICAS for Federal Skilled Worker Route?. Awaiting your answers
> 
> Thank you


Hi Ishida
I am also a mechanical engineer with over 3 years of experience. I also want to apply for credential assessment from WES. I have few doubt's and would highly appreciate if you can answer those.
I have done 3 year diploma after 10th in mechanical and after completing it i got admission in 2nd year of B.tech. People who do diploma get admission in 2nd year of Btech. So it was of 3 years for me.
Now my doubt is whether i should assess my btech only or both(Btech and diploma). I feel as my degree was dependent on diploma, to get admission, i should go for both. Please clarify if possible.
Also do i need to go for 10th also for assessment?
And last what all documents should i need to attest. My Degree, transcript, all DMC's etc ..
Any help would be highly appreciated..

Regards
Surjeet
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


----------



## jacobkumar231 (Oct 17, 2013)

*Fswp*

HI,

Any body received any information from CIC .I have applied 2 months back and waiting for result


----------



## abhkagrawal (Oct 20, 2013)

*Need help*

I recently applied for FSW 2013 for canada immigration in June 2013. And received an email from the processing center

"Regulation 12 of the Immigration and Refugee Protection Regulations states that if certain requirements are not met, the application and all documents submitted in support of the application shall be returned to the applicant. A review of your application has indicated that your submission has failed to meet these requirements"

Can someone please help me with understanding why my application was returned??

Thanks

Abhishek


----------



## habdelwahed (Aug 10, 2013)

Dears,
I already applied and send my file to CIC office in Canada which I am supposed to send. but I have no clue if it is accepted and fall in the cap, or it is rejected due to any reason some document are missing for example.
it is more than 5 weeks since they received. How I can know the status of my application?
I tried the online tool but it require identification number which I do not have and call center only work inside canada? any thoughts


----------



## rajeeve6600 (Oct 10, 2012)

Ask for the status of applicztion through E-mail.
Email ID is [email protected]
Ensure you mention your given name, family name, DOB, Place of Birth and Passport Number along with application delivery date and courier tracking details.
Will get reply in 20 working days.


----------



## habdelwahed (Aug 10, 2013)

rajeeve6600 said:


> Ask for the status of applicztion through E-mail.
> Email ID is [email protected]
> Ensure you mention your given name, family name, DOB, Place of Birth and Passport Number along with application delivery date and courier tracking details.
> Will get reply in 20 working days.


Thanks a lot


----------



## rajeeve6600 (Oct 10, 2012)

habdelwahed said:


> Thanks a lot



Welcome...Please have a look at the below link to get an idea about FSWP 2013 :

FAQ – After Submission | Federal Skilled Worker - 2013


----------

